# My Sweet Rindy Has Lymphoma



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for the lymphoma diagnosis for Rindy. My heart aches for what you are going through. Isn't it surprising how quickly things change for them, as you said she had just had an exam not that long ago.

Give her a smooch for me.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> I am so sorry for the lymphoma diagnosis for Rindy. My heart aches for what you are going through. Isn't it surprising how quickly things change for them, as you said she had just had an exam not that long ago.
> 
> Give her a smooch for me.


Thank you so much. Yes, sadly it is surprising how things can change so quickly.

I will definitely give her a smooch!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about this. I just read your signature a day or two ago, and was thinking how lucky your pups are to have you!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

rabernet said:


> Oh I am so sorry to hear about this. I just read your signature a day or two ago, and was thinking how lucky your pups are to have you!


Awww, thank you. And I have to say I was, and am, lucky to have them too.

I realized I missed the loss of your Diamond back in February. That's wonderful she lived to be over 15!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear the news about Rindy, please pass on a gentle hug. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Rindy--Cancer is so evil! Spoil the heck out of her..hugs..


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and Rindy. Treasure every remaining moment together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for your sweet Rindy girl, have read your post today at work with great sadness and just wanted to leave and come home to give my Charlie a big hug. The way that evil thing is progressing so fast is very scary and leave us all feeling helpless.

Sending hugs and prayers, hope you have many more months together.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry to read this of your girl Rindy. You are doing all you can, and I hope what time you have left will be good quality times.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all your kind words. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear Rindy's diagnosis. Love her up and enjoy every moment with her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am thinking of you and your sweet Rindy, sending good vibes and prayers. Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear about Rindy's diagnosis. Glad that you are spoiling her rotten, loving her to bits and spending lots of special time with her.

Please give her an ear rub from me.

Sending good thoughts that she's with you and Finn for lots more quality time.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your heartache... I know this is not what you envisioned, she was supposed to be able to enjoy extra years of love as a senior to make up for the unfairness of her life before you. I will pray for your strength and that hopefully the beauty of the life she's had with you help you see her through this. You've given her so much and it sounds like she's paid it back to you tenfold. I'm so sorry that both you and she are being robbed of the sweetness of a peaceful old age for her. Thinking of you.....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that you and Rindy are going through this. I will hold you both gently in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Thinking of you and Rindy today....and hoping you have much, much more good time together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rindy*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am thinking of you and your sweet Rindy, sending good vibes and prayers. Hope you have a great weekend.


Praying for sweet Rindy and you!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> I am so sorry to hear the news about Rindy, please pass on a gentle hug. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. Rindy has been getting lots of gentle hugs, and kisses on her nose too.



fozziesmom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Rindy--Cancer is so evil! Spoil the heck out of her..hugs..


It is evil, isn't it? She's getting spoiled with a lot of attention and also little bits of extra food she doesn't normally eat. She loves her special treats!
Thank you for the hugs.



ggdenny said:


> I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and Rindy. Treasure every remaining moment together.


Thank you for thinking of us. I'm definitely trying to enjoy the present and not think ahead.



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very, very sorry for your sweet Rindy girl, have read your post today at work with great sadness and just wanted to leave and come home to give my Charlie a big hug. The way that evil thing is progressing so fast is very scary and leave us all feeling helpless.
> 
> Sending hugs and prayers, hope you have many more months together.


Thank you for the hugs and prayers. I hope Charlie got a bunch of hugs this past weekend!



Rob's GRs said:


> Oh I am so sorry to read this of your girl Rindy. You are doing all you can, and I hope what time you have left will be good quality times.


Thank you, Rob. Quality definitely takes over quantity in these instances.



jennretz said:


> I am so very sorry to hear Rindy's diagnosis. Love her up and enjoy every moment with her.


Thank you. I'm enjoying every little minute with her and am happy she is still with me. Just trying to soak her in. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am thinking of you and your sweet Rindy, sending good vibes and prayers. Hope you have a great weekend.


We had a very nice weekend together. She seems very content, enjoying her food and resting on her beds. Thank you for the good vibes and prayers! 



brianne said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about Rindy's diagnosis. Glad that you are spoiling her rotten, loving her to bits and spending lots of special time with her.
> 
> Please give her an ear rub from me.
> 
> ...


Good thoughts are definitely appreciated! Thank you. She did get an ear rub which she enjoyed! She has been a wonderful big sister to Finn. She adores him and he adores her. I think she thinks he's her son! 



nolefan said:


> I am so sorry for your heartache... I know this is not what you envisioned, she was supposed to be able to enjoy extra years of love as a senior to make up for the unfairness of her life before you. I will pray for your strength and that hopefully the beauty of the life she's had with you help you see her through this. You've given her so much and it sounds like she's paid it back to you tenfold. I'm so sorry that both you and she are being robbed of the sweetness of a peaceful old age for her. Thinking of you.....


I wanted Rindy to be a little old lady and I've also been feeling sad about the first half of her life so what you wrote is exactly how I've been feeling about everything. Perfectly said! Thank you for your strengthening prayers and for thinking of us.



GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so very sorry that you and Rindy are going through this. I will hold you both gently in my heart and in my prayers.


Thank you for your words and your prayers. It is so appreciated.



tikiandme said:


> Thinking of you and Rindy today....and hoping you have much, much more good time together.


Thank you for thinking of us. I hope we have more time together too.



Karen519 said:


> Praying for sweet Rindy and you!


Thank you so much for your prayers, Karen!


Thank you everyone. I know it's hard to read some of the sad threads like this one and I so appreciate all the responses. You all are so thoughtful and caring and insightful. Hugs to all of you and your beloved pets/companions.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rindy*

I am praying for Rindy.

Does Rindy like to be brushed? My Smooch loved it.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear of Rindy's diagnosis. Cancer completely sucks!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for the cancer DX, I hope she is able to enjoy many, many more wonderful months with you. She has had a bad past, but dogs live in the present, and Rindy has love in her life, some never get that! Love her hard, and spoil her rotten. My best to you both!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Rindy's cancer diagnosis. 
My heart goes out to you

May your days be filled with lots of love, joy and special memories. 
My thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I am praying for Rindy.
> 
> Does Rindy like to be brushed? My Smooch loved it.


Thank you for your prayers! Yes, Rindy loves being brushed! She really soaks it up.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Melakat said:


> I am very sorry to hear of Rindy's diagnosis. Cancer completely sucks!


Thank you.

I agree. It is just nasty and sad.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> I am so sorry for the cancer DX, I hope she is able to enjoy many, many more wonderful months with you. She has had a bad past, but dogs live in the present, and Rindy has love in her life, some never get that! Love her hard, and spoil her rotten. My best to you both!


Thank you. I hope she has many months left too. Since she wasn't a good candidate for chemo my vet put her on prednisone and she's doing really well on it. It has helped her appetite a lot, and she and Finn have been wrestling the past few days so I've been very happy to see that! She's pretty perky actually. You really wouldn't know there's anything wrong with her.

You're right about dogs living in the present and sadly you're right that some dogs are never loved. I'm spending as much time as possible with her which has been very sweet. She's always been my little princess, but is definitely getting spoiled more than normal!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry to hear Rindy's cancer diagnosis.
> My heart goes out to you
> 
> May your days be filled with lots of love, joy and special memories.
> My thoughts and prayers to you both.


Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. 

I'm enjoying every minute with her and taking lots of pictures. She is very content and happy right now and I'm thankful for that. One of my favorite things about her is she always notices any new little thing that is out in the yard. I put out a new little potted plant this morning and she stopped beside it and very carefully sniffed it up and down, and then walked along the fence sniffing the morning glories that are starting to climb up. She's definitely a stop and smell the roses type of girl and I'm trying to be like that with her. I'm just enjoying her and I just want the next weeks and months to go very slow.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Cancer sucks! I am incredibly sorry that this word has squeezed its way into your home. I love how observant of an owner you are, many people may have just overlooked her symptoms. Goldens are so special. They have such personalities and like Rindy, my Lucky is also a "stop and smell the roses" type. I have to say, I do not have experience with cancer when it comes to my puppy but my sister is fighting cancer that has spread to her brain two weeks ago. Why I share this is because she is totally a live in the moment type of girl so similar to our beloved pups. They may have cancer but they just want to be normal. Live in the moment with Rindy, let her not even think for a minute she is anything less than beautiful, cherished, and normal. This journey as you know is not easy and I pray you find peace while you travel down this road. I also pray that Rindy feels no pain and has the strength to stay as long as she can.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! I am so sorry.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

LUCKYme said:


> Cancer sucks! I am incredibly sorry that this word has squeezed its way into your home. I love how observant of an owner you are, many people may have just overlooked her symptoms. Goldens are so special. They have such personalities and like Rindy, my Lucky is also a "stop and smell the roses" type. I have to say, I do not have experience with cancer when it comes to my puppy but my sister is fighting cancer that has spread to her brain two weeks ago. Why I share this is because she is totally a live in the moment type of girl so similar to our beloved pups. They may have cancer but they just want to be normal. Live in the moment with Rindy, let her not even think for a minute she is anything less than beautiful, cherished, and normal. This journey as you know is not easy and I pray you find peace while you travel down this road. I also pray that Rindy feels no pain and has the strength to stay as long as she can.


Thank you for all your kind words. Goldens are special, aren't they? Such wonderful personalities! That's fun your Lucky is a "roses" dog too!  I'm trying to live in the moment with Rindy and not think about life without her. I make sure not to cry in front of her either. Thank you for your prayers for me and for Rindy.

I'm so very sorry about your sister. I got choked up when I read about her. Please know I will pray for you and your sister, and please keep us posted about her. Once again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> Hugs! I am so sorry.


Awww, thank you for the hugs!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending you more hugs and prayers...
Take more pictures together and create more memories...
Good food for Rindy. 

I wish your beloved girl all the best.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

love never dies said:


> Sending you more hugs and prayers...
> Take more pictures together and create more memories...
> Good food for Rindy.
> 
> I wish your beloved girl all the best.


Thank you for the hugs and prayers. They help! Yes, definitely will keep taking photos and making memories.

While I've been posting tonight she's been sleeping on the floor beside me. I think she's having a fun little dream right now because all of her little paws are wiggling!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldens R Great said:


> Thank you for all your kind words. Goldens are special, aren't they? Such wonderful personalities! That's fun your Lucky is a "roses" dog too!  I'm trying to live in the moment with Rindy and not think about life without her. I make sure not to cry in front of her either. Thank you for your prayers for me and for Rindy.
> 
> I'm so very sorry about your sister. I got choked up when I read about her. Please know I will pray for you and your sister, and please keep us posted about her. Once again, I am so sorry.


Sometimes I just wish we could stop the time and live in that moment forever. Enjoy every moment and keep smelling roses with her, there will be time later for all other things. My Buddy was that kind of guy, not my Charlie, he doesn't have time to stop and eat his meal, I have to sit there next to his bowl or he will inhale it in 10 seconds. :doh:

LUCKYme I am too very sorry about your sister.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldens R Great said:


> Thank you for the hugs and prayers. They help! Yes, definitely will keep taking photos and making memories.
> 
> While I've been posting tonight she's been sleeping on the floor beside me. I think she's having a fun little dream right now because all of her little paws are wiggling!


Oh gosh you just made me teary-eyed, brought back so many memories. Hugs to you and your sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rindy*



Goldens R Great said:


> Thank you for the hugs and prayers. They help! Yes, definitely will keep taking photos and making memories.
> 
> While I've been posting tonight she's been sleeping on the floor beside me. I think she's having a fun little dream right now because all of her little paws are wiggling!


Hope you were having a fun dream, Rindy. Praying for her!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Oh gosh you just made me teary-eyed, brought back so many memories. Hugs to you and your sweet girl.


Yes, me too, also Hugs to your sweet girl.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for the diagnosis. It's horrible that this disease is so prevalent in such a special breed of dog. Love her, spoil her, and hug, hug, hug, her.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Hope you were having a fun dream, Rindy. Praying for her!


Thank you for your prayers for Rindy. She's doing really well right now and I am very thankful for that.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Oh gosh you just made me teary-eyed, brought back so many memories. Hugs to you and your sweet girl.


It definitely can bring back memories about your own dog when you read about someone else's dog. I took Rindy to the vet yesterday and when I went to open the back door to get her out it struck me how much she looked like my second golden Addy. It was like looking at Addy's sweet little face all over again and made me choke up. Sad and sweet all at the same time.

Thank you for the hugs!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Yes, me too, also Hugs to your sweet girl.


Thank goodness for memories. I'm not ready for Rindy to be a memory yet though... Sad to think about it.

Thank you so much for Rindy's hugs.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

4goldengirls said:


> So sorry for the diagnosis. It's horrible that this disease is so prevalent in such a special breed of dog. Love her, spoil her, and hug, hug, hug, her.


Thank you. It is such a horrible disease for all of our goldens. My first four goldens now have all had cancer. I look at Finn and wonder if he will have it too. Sigh...

Definitely loving on her and spoiling her. She loves her hugs and brushings also!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sometimes I just wish we could stop the time and live in that moment forever. Enjoy every moment and keep smelling roses with her, there will be time later for all other things. My Buddy was that kind of guy, not my Charlie, he doesn't have time to stop and eat his meal, I have to sit there next to his bowl or he will inhale it in 10 seconds. :doh:
> 
> LUCKYme I am too very sorry about your sister.


I certainly understand about stopping time! We are enjoying our moments together even if it's her simply sleeping and me beside her reading a book or magazine. 

Finn used to be a food inhaler like Charlie so I can relate!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensRGreat*



Goldens R Great said:


> I certainly understand about stopping time! We are enjoying our moments together even if it's her simply sleeping and me beside her reading a book or magazine.
> 
> Finn used to be a food inhaler like Charlie so I can relate!


Yes, every moment with them is a treasure!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Yes, every moment with them is a treasure!


 So very true!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've tried to reply to this thread several times, tried to think of the best words to say, thoughts to share and just come up short. Sending lots of good wishes for you all as you continue to LIVE and enjoy time together.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for this news. We have also lost 4 goldens to the evil cancer. There are no words to help but having support from people who understand is important. Someone did tell me once that our angels live in the moment. They don't think about what is going to happen or how long they have so we need to try and think that way too. Every moment now that you have is so important and reading your posts it is evident of your love. Rindy knows and is happily basking in that love. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

hubbub said:


> I've tried to reply to this thread several times, tried to think of the best words to say, thoughts to share and just come up short. Sending lots of good wishes for you all as you continue to LIVE and enjoy time together.


Your post made me cry just to know Rindy is being thought of, and I know exactly what you're talking about trying to find words. I've typed up responses before in other threads, read them in preview and sometimes never posted them because I just didn't know what to say. But you did post and what you said was perfect - good wishes, live and just enjoy time together. That's it exactly.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

gold4me said:


> I am so sorry for this news. We have also lost 4 goldens to the evil cancer. There are no words to help but having support from people who understand is important. Someone did tell me once that our angels live in the moment. They don't think about what is going to happen or how long they have so we need to try and think that way too. Every moment now that you have is so important and reading your posts it is evident of your love. Rindy knows and is happily basking in that love. My thoughts are with you.


Evil cancer is right. I am so sorry for your losses too, and it does help so much to know of others that have gone through it and understand it. 

Thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts. Living in the moment is so important right now and I think you're right in that we need to learn from our pets on how to live and think.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She said it better than I could have, but my sentiments are the same. I just don't know what to say. I can only send good thoughts, weak as that may be, it's all I have to offer. Thoughts, prayers, and a hug.



hubbub said:


> I've tried to reply to this thread several times, tried to think of the best words to say, thoughts to share and just come up short. Sending lots of good wishes for you all as you continue to LIVE and enjoy time together.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Praying for healing for Rindy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldens R Great said:


> Thank you. It is such a horrible disease for all of our goldens. My first four goldens now have all had cancer. I look at Finn and wonder if he will have it too. Sigh...
> 
> Definitely loving on her and spoiling her. She loves her hugs and brushings also!


 It is sad, we are losing so many wonderful goldens to that evil disease. I too remember holding my Charlie puppy in my arms first day at home wondering and praying it does not happen.
Hug your sweet Rindy girl and live in the moment like our goldens do.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope Rindy will be with you for much more time to come.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> She said it better than I could have, but my sentiments are the same. I just don't know what to say. I can only send good thoughts, weak as that may be, it's all I have to offer. Thoughts, prayers, and a hug.


Yes, sometimes it is hard to know what to say! I so much appreciate your good thoughts, prayers and hug. Thank you.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Coby Love said:


> Praying for healing for Rindy!


Thank you for your prayers for my sweet Rindy!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It is sad, we are losing so many wonderful goldens to that evil disease. I too remember holding my Charlie puppy in my arms first day at home wondering and praying it does not happen.
> Hug your sweet Rindy girl and live in the moment like our goldens do.


 Yes, way too many goldens with cancer. I was very sad to read about Joey yesterday...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I hope Rindy will be with you for much more time to come.


Thank you. Right now Rindy is doing well. She has a wonderful appetite and is very content so I'm hoping for as much time as possible with her this summer.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Jamm said:


> I'm so sorry.


Oh my goodness, thank you. I am so sorry about Joey. When I read your post yesterday I just felt terrible for you and for him. It's just shocking to receive news like that. I will be thinking about you and your sweet boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts flying across the pond to you and Rindy.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Prayers and positive thoughts flying across the pond to you and Rindy.


 Thank you so much! We appreciate it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rindy*

Praying for sweet Rindy! Hugs and kisses to her!
How did you choose her name?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for sweet Rindy! Hugs and kisses to her!
> How did you choose her name?


Thank you for praying for Rindy! And for the hugs and kisses to her too! 

I named her after a character in a book titled The Family Name that I read when I was a litle girl. The girl in the book had three older sisters and since Rindy had three older golden sisters I thought it was appropriate. It was spelled Ryndy in the book, but I changed it due to pronunciation issues by everyone that met Rindy. (It rhymes with Cindy.) When I got her from the rescue her name was Sophie. I thought it was a pretty name, but I wanted her to associate her name with only good things so that's when I decided to change it. Thank you for asking!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rindy*



Goldens R Great said:


> Thank you for praying for Rindy! And for the hugs and kisses to her too!
> 
> I named her after a character in a book titled The Family Name that I read when I was a litle girl. The girl in the book had three older sisters and since Rindy had three older golden sisters I thought it was appropriate. It was spelled Ryndy in the book, but I changed it due to pronunciation issues by everyone that met Rindy. (It rhymes with Cindy.) When I got her from the rescue her name was Sophie. I thought it was a pretty name, but I wanted her to associate her name with only good things so that's when I decided to change it. Thank you for asking!


I would say that Rindy is an appropriate name for your sweetie! When we adopted our Smooch, her name was Bedlam. My hubby wanted to give her a name she could grow into, and she lived up to her name, as she was the sweetest-even the vet said so!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I would say that Rindy is an appropriate name for your sweetie! When we adopted our Smooch, her name was Bedlam. My hubby wanted to give her a name she could grow into, and she lived up to her name, as she was the sweetest-even the vet said so!


It sounds like Smooch was a perfect name for her! Much better than Bedlam...!


----------



## Glen and Benge (Jun 20, 2015)

So so sorry to hear your news thinking of you x


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Glen and Benge said:


> So so sorry to hear your news thinking of you x


Thank you so much for thinking of us.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rindy*

Smooch was the perfect name for her. Kisses and hugs to Rindy!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Rindy. She sounds a wonderful girl. Hoping that she continues to do well and that you are enjoying every day.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

How is Rindy doing this morning?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Smooch was the perfect name for her. Kisses and hugs to Rindy!


 Rindy loves kisses and hugs! Thank you!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

hubbub said:


> How is Rindy doing this morning?


She is doing really well! She had a big breakfast and I'm really thankful she has such a good appetite. Her appetite improved greatly when she started on the prednisone. She is very very content right now and I'm really happy about that.

Thank you for asking about her!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Harleysmum said:


> So sorry to hear about Rindy. She sounds a wonderful girl. Hoping that she continues to do well and that you are enjoying every day.


 Thank you! She is a wonderful girl, simply a total sweetheart. She is having really good days and I agree, I hope that continues for as long as possible.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Rumple's Mom - Thank you for thinking about us!

(I tried to quote you, but it won't work for some reason...!)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I love how she got her name, it is beautiful name and she is beautiful too.
Sending hugs and good vibes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rindy*

Hope Rindy had a big and beautiful breakfast this morning!
Kisses and hugs to her!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I love how she got her name, it is beautiful name and she is beautiful too.
> Sending hugs and good vibes.


Thank you! And thank you for the hugs and good vibes too!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Hope Rindy had a big and beautiful breakfast this morning!
> Kisses and hugs to her!!


Yes, Rindy had a really nice breakfast this morning which I was very pleased about. My brother went over to my house a little bit ago to take care of Rindy and Finn, and he just e-mailed me and told me she ate everything I had left for her - two bowls of her canned food and a bowl of turkey. Yay! She is definitely enjoying her food! :yummy:

Thank you for her kisses and hugs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rindy*

Rindy reminds me of my Smooch, who was a rescue girl, too!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Rindy reminds me of my Smooch, who was a rescue girl, too!


That is so nice! I always feel a special affinity for rescue pups.

I just went back and looked at some of your other photos of Smooch here on the forum. What a pretty little sweetheart!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

I, too, have a special connection to rescued/adopted dogs. Smooch was a sweet and loving girl. We adopted her from Golden Ret. Rescue when she was 16 mos. old and we made her Birthday Valentines Day We think Smooch was 11 or 12 when we helped her cross to the Rainbow Bridge in Dec. 2010. She lost her male buddy,, Snobear, 9 months before-Snobear was 10 years old.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I, too, have a special connection to rescued/adopted dogs. Smooch was a sweet and loving girl. We adopted her from Golden Ret. Rescue when she was 16 mos. old and we made her Birthday Valentines Day We think Smooch was 11 or 12 when we helped her cross to the Rainbow Bridge in Dec. 2010. She lost her male buddy,, Snobear, 9 months before-Snobear was 10 years old.


That's fun Smooch had a Valentine's Day Birthday!

That must have been tough to lose them so close together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens R Great*



Goldens R Great said:


> That's fun Smooch had a Valentine's Day Birthday!
> 
> That must have been tough to lose them so close together.


Smooch was so loving she deserved a Valentine's birthday; now Smooch and Snobear are together forever.

Hope Rindy had a great breakfast today and that you two have a wonderful day together!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Rindy enjoyed all her meals yesterday and I'm hoping for more of the same today. I am looking forward to a nice weekend with her too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rindy*



Goldens R Great said:


> Rindy enjoyed all her meals yesterday and I'm hoping for more of the same today. I am looking forward to a nice weekend with her too!


Tell Rindy that Tucker and Tonka want her to eat well and we wish you both a very beautiful weekend!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am just seeing this thread and I am so so sorry about Rindy!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Tell Rindy that Tucker and Tonka want her to eat well and we wish you both a very beautiful weekend!!


I just told her she had a message from Tucker and Tonka! You have a wonderful weekend with your pups too.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

MercyMom said:


> I am just seeing this thread and I am so so sorry about Rindy!


Thank you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I too wish you have a great weekend with your sweet girl. Charlie is sending you hugs.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I too wish you have a great weekend with your sweet girl. Charlie is sending you hugs.


 Thank you! You have a great weekend with Charlie too and thank him for the hugs!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending many hugs and sparkles, hope you are having good time.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sending many hugs and sparkles, hope you are having good time.


Thank you for the hugs and sparkles. Never can have enough of those.  I'm enjoying every little minute with my sweetie!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sending many positive thoughts for you and Rindy.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

MaureenM said:


> Sending many positive thoughts for you and Rindy.


Thank you for the positive thoughts. We appreciate it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rindy*



Goldens R Great said:


> Thank you for the positive thoughts. We appreciate it!


Hope you and Rindy are enjoying the Holiday.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Hope you and Rindy are enjoying the Holiday.


Thank you, Karen. Rindy was very brave over the holiday and wasn't scared of the fireworks this year! She probably couldn't hear them though over the noise of the fans in my house. My basement flooded three times the past few weeks and knocked out my air conditioning so my main goal this past weekend was to keep her cool!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I have decided to close this thread about my sweetheart Rindy. I am simply not into updating the forum about my girl's health and her last days/weeks/months... There is, of course, absolutely nothing wrong with those that do that, but I have realized that's not just me.

Thank you again to all of you who responded to my original post with your kind and thoughtful comments. I appreciate it.

I will now ask Rob to close this thread.

Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Understand*

We understand.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Closed by request of the OP.


----------

